# What gender is my corn snake?



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

I got an albino corn snake today. I named it Cassey. I am to inexperienced to pop or probe her. I'm not sure how old it is, but it is still a baby, less than a year I believe. think she's a girl.


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't think you'll know just by looking at her :/ 

She looks pretty young, I would guess 6 months or so judging by the pics of her in her tank. 

If you could get a clear picture of her underside, so the cloacal opening is clear, as well as the rest of the tail, it might be easier to tell. I don't have the slightest guess based on the picture...it could be either.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok I'll try to get one tomorrow. I don't want to handle her before feeding day (as you suggested. Tomorrow is feeding day and of course i have to take her out to feed her, and before i put her in her bin I'll try to get one. Her tail ends kind of abruptly, so I think she's a female. The pet store people referred to her as "her" and "she," bit they had not probed or popped her. Do bettas get more scales as they age? Or do their exciting scales just grow? I heard that if they have 130 or less scales being the line where the tail starts tapering, it's a girl, 140 or more it's a boy. I don't know if they mean "in each row"" or altogether... I counted 63 scales in one row. I don't know if she'll get 130 in each row when she's older, or if they mean altogether. I'm guessing they mean altogether?


----------



## Shesha (Oct 13, 2011)

Eep Crood said:


> I heard that if they have 130 or less scales being the line where the tail starts tapering, it's a girl, 140 or more it's a boy. I don't know if they mean "in each row"" or altogether... I counted 63 scales in one row. I don't know if she'll get 130 in each row when she's older, or if they mean altogether. I'm guessing they mean altogether?


I believe I know what you're referring to. It's easiest to do with with a recent shed. Count the underside scales, from its head to cloaca, and then count the scales from the cloaca to the end of its tail. The second number subtracted from the first number will give you a final number that is below 154 for male and greater than 154 for female.

This makes sense because a male will have a longer tail and subtracting that from the first number will give you a smaller number as the difference, whereas a female with a shorter tail will give you a larger difference.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

I have really good eyesight, I'll try it tomorrow.


----------

